# Therapy Mini's



## GrandmaC (Jan 14, 2011)

Being a retired military family our hearts always go out to our disabled and elderly vets.

We take two of our dogs to Veterans homes (rehab and elderly) and it's amazing how even those not quite there will

warm up when they can snuggle a dog.

We'd sure like to maybe do that with a mini and was wondering if anyone out here does that?

How's it going? What did you do to train your mini as a therapy animal?

What do you do about them going potty when they're out there doing their thing.

(I realize clean it up lol




but do the places you go to have issues with that?)

Would really like any suggestions and information on it cause we really want to do it.


----------



## sls (Jan 14, 2011)

I'll let other answer regarding the therapy training, but as far as the poop control. We use mini horse diaper bags (you can purchase at minitack.com) when we take our minis to share with others.


----------



## Miniv (Jan 14, 2011)

Firstly, your plan is wonderful and will be welcomed....once everyone gets used to having a little horse around. LOL.

From OUR experience, our little ones tend to poop in the trailer, so it's less likely that they will poop indoors for at least an hour or two.

However, we always bring a garbage bag, rubber gloves, a pooper scooper, and paper towels. (It's sort of like letting your toddler loose who you THINK is potty trained....... Plan for everything. LOL!)

We also always bring a small bucket, incase the visit lasts more than we expected, so we can offer our little one some water. It has happened a few times.


----------



## Sixstardanes (Jan 14, 2011)

Our guy Saber has gone/goes to schools,hospitals & nursing homes.

I've trained him to urinate on command which is a big help.

Also he's easy to tell when he needs to pee.

As for poo luckily he doesn't really like to when out and about.

However, we do have modified driving diaper he wears to some locations to give them peace of mind.

Saber does have a Facebook page at http://www.facebook.com/saberminihorse

Saber is part of a therapy animal group and has been tested through them.

Since the organization (Love On A Leash)he was originally registered with & insured by found out their policy doesn't cover horses we liability insure him every year ourselves.


----------



## REO (Jan 15, 2011)

Get high top sneakers from Build A Bear. The one time I took a filly to an old folks home, she slipped and fell on their polished floor. She had to stay on the carpet after that. So some kind of non-skid footing (booties) is a good idea. Don't need a mini with a dislocated hip.


----------



## Sixstardanes (Jan 15, 2011)

When walking on slick type floors its good to have your mini's head low as it'll help them on it.


----------



## Sandee (Jan 15, 2011)

We took one mini and a big horse to a assisted living place one year. We knew a resident and they got us "invited" which means that their insurance covers the time. We were, of course, outdoors and the staff even had snacks of smores for the residents and carrots for the horses. The insurance problem is one area where going for the "therapy" training is good as some therapy organizations (sorry I don't remember the name) then cover you with insurance.

Neither of my horses like to display bodily functions when in harness or under saddle so we were good until they got back to the trailer. However, I'd suggest that you be prepared to clean up and take not only buckets for water but carry your own water. We always do this when traveling as other water sometimes "tastes funny" to the horses and they won't drink.

I can add that the visit we had was rewarding for all. The staff were happy (sort of like little kids -happy) to be able to get led around on the big horse. The residents oohed and aahed over the mini and some even wanted to pet the big horse. My riding horse allowed those in wheel chairs to hold her head and pet her (it seems like horses sense those young or disabled). After we left we heard the story of one man who had not spoken since he was brought there, his wife was thrilled that he smiled, said "horse" and wanted to pet the mini. Many of these people came from farm backgrounds, at least as children, and the horses brought back memories of happier times.


----------



## GrandmaC (Jan 15, 2011)

Sandee said:


> Many of these people came from farm backgrounds, at least as children, and the horses brought back memories of happier times.



Many of the Vet's we visit tell us about the dogs they use to have and I imagine as you say many of them come from farm backgrounds as many are older .

We just love our vet's and if we can learn enough and find the right Mini and get the VA's approval at each facility we're really wanting to do this.

Looking forward to hearing from more folks who do this. Thank you for the replies so far.


----------



## targetsmom (Jan 15, 2011)

You might want to check out the Delta Society (www.deltasociety.org). I see they are having some information sessions in the Seattle area soon. I don't have any first hand experience with them, but a friend with minis mentioned them to me. Therapy visits are something I would love to do someday. It is also one of the first things I mention when people say "Minis are cute, but what can you do with them?" What you propose sounds wonderful!!

You may need a special farm insurance policy to cover trips like this, but then, most homeowners policies will not cover you at horse shows either.


----------



## bevann (Jan 15, 2011)

GrandmaC said:


> Being a retired military family our hearts always go out to our disabled and elderly vets.
> 
> We take two of our dogs to Veterans homes (rehab and elderly) and it's amazing how even those not quite there will
> 
> ...


Delmarva Miniature Horse Club members have been doing visits to nursing homes, veterans homes and schools for many years.Our club insurance covers it=we just call our agent and get a rider for the day.Hooves are vet wrapped to avoid slipping.we always carry stuff for clean up.Most of our horses have not pooped or peed, but when it did happen staff was very nice."We're used to that-it happens here all the time." The animals which go are very calm and tolerant and them seem to sense people with limitations and behave better than sometimes at shows or home.The residents are so grateful and often intereact by talking or touching(something many have not done in a long time)Some of our horses have even gone in elevators to the upper floors of our state long term care facility.Have fun-you will enjoy it as much as the residents.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 15, 2011)

The slippery floors are the worst hazard. We try to stay on carpet. I've wrapped hooves in vet wrap, but it doesn't last very long.

One hazard that happened to us was my horse running into a glass door. I assumed he would see it, but he ran right into it. So beware of glass doors!

I've never had my horses poop or pee on an outing. But, I carry a plastic bag with me just in case.

One thing to do, if you can, is try to enter the building quietly and let your horse get his bearings. Usually staff or residents rush right up and start to exclaim and pet. It is better if you enter quietly, especially if you are new or only go occasionally. Let the horse get used to the smells and atmosphere before beginning your visit. And never let residents or children give treats, as this is an invitation to have fingers tasted.

I would not assume that an institution has insurance. Many will not cover anything equine. And it would only cover the institution, NOT you and your horse for liability.


----------



## rubyviewminis (Jan 15, 2011)

Some friends of mine in Arizona went to this boot camp to train their minis for therapy for hospitals, hospices, elder care homes, schools, etc.

http://www.minisandfriends.org/bootcamp.html

I have other websites devoted to therapy advice and training if your interested.


----------



## GrandmaC (Jan 15, 2011)

rubyviewminis said:


> Some friends of mine in Arizona went to this boot camp to train their minis for therapy for hospitals, hospices, elder care homes, schools, etc.
> 
> http://www.minisandf...g/bootcamp.html
> 
> I have other websites devoted to therapy advice and training if your interested.


Yes please, I'd love to have the links to the other web sites. Thank You


----------



## targetsmom (Jan 16, 2011)

Does anyone besides me think it would be great if this info was available from the registries??? Of course, no money for them, but what a fantastic activity for minis! Yes, please post the websites here.

Maybe this could be saved on the Best of the Forum to keep the information available??


----------



## Tremor (Jan 16, 2011)

I just thought that I would pop in.

I'm a high schooler, and I am also currently trying to get two of my 2010 foals ready enough to be a therapy horse one day.

For me, this is what I'm doing:

Take them to shows even if they aren't showing.

-Show grounds have everything that your horse will see. People, screaming children, elderly people, wheelchairs, etc... So this year, I'm going to be taking my dwarf filly, Connor, and our soon-to-be gelding to some open shows so they can get socialized you know?

Take them to any gathering that you possibly can without getting in trouble.

-I took Connor, my dwarf filly to my school for a class presentation and to our local Winter parade. I dressed her up with bows and felt. She had a blast and so did everybody else who saw her. Even Santa Claus!





Please note: If anybody is thinking of taking a dwarf out to places, make sure that they can without being in pain. My dwarf, Connor, is a pretty well proportioned little girl. She's cow hocked, short necked, pot bellied, and that's about it. I make sure that she's happy and healthy. She has a blast seeing people. She always has a spark in her eyes. If she didn't, I would never take her out. That goes for any horse. If they don't enjoy it, then they would go back to my little farm and be happy, healthy pasture puffs. Fine by me. Also, make sure that you'll be taking them out to the right places. Think about where you'll be taking them. Also, educate people. Tell them that this isn't just some happy short horse. Its a dwarf and tell them about the defect and everything.

Here she is at my school as a two month old in September:






Good luck!


----------

